# Couple Pot Calls



## Trob115 (Apr 15, 2021)

Finished these up today. Most importantly, they sound great.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2021)

Osage Orange and Walnut? Critical that they sound good! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 15, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Osage Orange and Walnut? Critical that they sound good! Chuck


It's actually Persimmon.

I haven't been able to score any Walnut yet. I've been keeping my eyes out for some around the house and occasionally on here too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill12035 (Apr 15, 2021)

Trob115 said:


> It's actually Persimmon.
> 
> I haven't been able to score any Walnut yet. I've been keeping my eyes out for some around the house and occasionally on here too.


I just bought a box of 31 from @Eric Rorabaugh .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 15, 2021)

I have walnut. Others on here do as well.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 16, 2021)

@FranklinWorkshops


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 17, 2021)

Got tons of walnut in all sizes. Just name your needs.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 17, 2021)

Good looking calls. How’s your season going?


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 18, 2021)

Ray D said:


> Good looking calls. How’s your season going?


Thank you.
It's been a weird year for me. I've killed 1, and called up a couple others for friends. Our woods look like a tornado hit them. We had a major ice storm in February that wreaked havoc on our woods. It's made turkey hunting very very difficult.
How about yours?


----------



## Ray D (Apr 18, 2021)

Been an odd season as well. I got one last weekend but it’s been tough. Dealing with public land is one thing but dealing with the lower than normal bird activity makes it that much more difficult.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 18, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I have walnut. Others on here do as well.





Ray D said:


> Been an odd season as well. I got one last weekend but it’s been tough. Dealing with public land is one thing but dealing with the lower than normal bird activity makes it that much more difficult.


Unfortunately seems like a trend all across the southeast. Im afraid to much habitat loss, paired with over harvesting, is taking a huge toll on the numbers.
Lots of turkey biologists are saying alarming things in their research. Here in Mississippi, we are probably shortening our season and finally reducing the bag limit.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 18, 2021)

I’ve been reading pretty much the same thing here in Florida. Some of our “go to” areas have definitely seen a down tick


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 18, 2021)

I am not hunting; but the areas in middle tennessee where I normally see 3 to 5 are showing up with single hens. I was hoping it was just our area.


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 20, 2021)

Found a hen nesting just barely off my yard this morning. 18 eggs total.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 20, 2021)

Do hens share nests so that some of these are from different hens? Seems like it would take a hen much too long to finish laying that many without a very extended hatch period that would be difficult for a hen to manage. But what do I know? Not much when it comes to turkeys.


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 20, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Do hens share nests so that some of these are from different hens? Seems like it would take a hen much too long to finish laying that many without a very extended hatch period that would be difficult for a hen to manage. But what do I know? Not much when it comes to turkeys.


That's a great question. Eastern's usually lay anywhere from 8-12 per clutch, but have documented cases of close to 20.
More than likely, this is a hen that parasited another hen's nest, and laid her clutch on top of the other hens eggs. This one hen will now (hopefully) raise 18 poults as her own.
The other hen, usually lays a second nest after she has been kicked off her original nest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------

